
Piracy and new content creation: a Bollywood story (2014) - anigbrowl
http://repository.cmu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1395&context=heinzworks
======
MadManE
Instead of simply measuring volume of _all_ content created, I would like to
see a measure of _high quality_ content created. I think that sharing of high
quality content leads to a higher demand for it, while sharing of low quality
content leads to lower demand. So things like the practice of putting a single
good song on an album would overall decrease demand, showing an overall drop
in revenue for those companies.

------
rurban
Now I'd really like to know what Hollywood/US distributors did differently to
win in large numbers despite the piracy, which affected Bollywood.

They obviously made the megaplex "going to the movies" experience more
attractive. This helped Bollywood. Was this all?

------
aditya
Fascinating.

>> Thus, our study provides affirmative evidence on a central

>> tenet of copyright policy, that stronger effective

>> copyright protection effects more creation.

